# Paph. Lady Isabel ~ Awarded



## orchidmaven (Aug 27, 2009)

Just getting around to posting this award received at Regional Judging in Silverton, Oregon at the Oregon Gardens on 8-2-09.
This is the best of several to flower this year. 

Theresa 
hillsviewgardens.com


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulation Theresa!! That is awesome!!! Truly beautiful! I love the wide dorsal and dark wide petals!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2009)

It's a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## rdhed (Aug 27, 2009)

:drool:Whoa....that is GORGEOUS!!:drool:

--Allen--


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Thanx for posting!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 27, 2009)

:clap::clap:Well done!!! Well deserving! Congrats! :drool::drool:


----------



## Elena (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations!!

Lady Isabel is my all time favourite Paph hybrid and this one is simply stunning.


----------



## John M (Aug 27, 2009)

That's a beautiful Lady Isabel!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice, couldn't happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## emydura (Aug 27, 2009)

Congratulations Teresa. That is a great Lady Isabel. Fantastic dorsal. Nicely grown plant as well.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## Faan (Aug 28, 2009)

Well done Theresa. Stunning flower and picture.


----------



## McPaph (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations ,good job ,one of my favorates


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent blooming and growing! It looks like you should of gotten a cultural award too Theresa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2009)

That's great -- congrats! Excellent photos, also.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 28, 2009)

The color is much richer than a typical Lady Isabel. Very lovely!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a fabulous flower! Well deserved....congrats!!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 29, 2009)

Theresa, congratulations! Two spikes with 4 flowers each! Great looking flowers!


----------



## Bobc (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice. good photos.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## Bobc (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations. very nice. :clap:


----------



## 2ljd (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful! congrats! :clap:


----------



## paphioland (Jun 30, 2010)

Do you know what cross it this from and who made it? Thanks


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 30, 2010)

That's a beauty.

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 2, 2010)

that is stunning Congrats!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 5, 2010)

I love this Lady Isabel (as well as my wife!)!


----------

